# Chụp Ảnh Cho Bé Tại Phan Thị Studio Có Đảm Bảo Chất Lượng Không?



## savi1111 (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

E đang bị cuồng "Người Phán Xử" nên nghe cái tên Phan Thị Studio là thấy có thiện cảm ngay  E có tham khảo trên website và fanpage của bên này rất ưng ý về tính nghệ thuật cũng như những đồ vật để bức ảnh được sinh động hơn. Các chị cũng biết chụp ảnh cho bé thì thường rất hay ngọ nguậy, để được một bức hình ưng ý không phải là chuyện đơn giản. Điều này đều phải nhờ đến tay nghề của ekip chụp hình. Nên có thiện cảm là một chuyện quan trọng vẫn là chất lượng, mn có kinh nghiệm đã chụp hình cho bé ở đây rồi thì chia sẻ e với nha.


----------



## gacsach (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

Bé nhà mn bao nhiêu tuổi mà đã cho đi chụp hình rồi ạ? E thấy chụp cho trẻ con này khó lắm! Nhỏ chẳng hợp tác đâu, chắc phải 4-5 tuổi thì may ra mới biết mà chụp được đẹp. :-B:-B:-B:-B


----------



## lananh8xpub (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

Phan Thị mà mn hỏi có phải đây không ạ? 
http://www.phanthistudio.vn/
Chị gái e mới cho cháu được 1 tuổi chụp ảnh ở đây đó! :x:x:x:x:x Về khoe cho e album đẹp dã man luôn! Chị em bảo là bên này họ cẩn thận lắm! Xong còn bảo e là sau này sinh em bé tròn tháng thì nhớ phải qua đây để làm một quyển album đấy ạ!


----------



## savi1111 (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> Phan Thị mà mn hỏi có phải đây không ạ?
> Chị gái e mới cho cháu được 1 tuổi chụp ảnh ở đây đó! :x:x:x:x:x Về khoe cho e album đẹp dã man luôn! Chị em bảo là bên này họ cẩn thận lắm! Xong còn bảo e là sau này sinh em bé tròn tháng thì nhớ phải qua đây để làm một quyển album đấy ạ!


Đúng tập đoàn "Phan Thị" này đó mn ơi =)) =)) =)) Nhưng mà lại có kiểu ảnh đẹp dã man à mn? Mn có thể inbox cho e xin ít ảnh của cháu mn được không? Để e có thể tham khảo trước, vì những ảnh em tham khảo thì đều là ảnh để quảng cáo nên e cứ xem ảnh của khách hàng thì mới yên tâm được ạ!


----------



## gacsach (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

troublemaker đã viết:


> Thế nên người ta mới phải đòi hỏi có tính nghệ thuật và ekip chuyên nghiệp thì mới có những tấm ảnh đẹp được chứ! ><>< Mn không thấy có những bé còn nhỏ xíu, có khi mới đầy tháng thôi ý ạ! Mà có bộ album ảnh đẹp lung linh luôn nhé!


Uh đúng, mn nói e mới để ý vì thi thoảng đọc báo cũng hay thấy có những bức ảnh mà chụp bé còn nhỏ xíu luôn. Mà họ chụp được những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời thật, e cũng phải hóng hớt mới được, để sau này mà có baby thì đỡ bỡ ngỡ.


----------



## Heracare (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

Bây giờ e phải công nhận là có nhiều studio chuyên chụp ảnh cho bé yêu nhỉ? Nhưng mà đúng là không phải chỗ nào cũng như chỗ nào đâu! Giống như chụp ảnh cưới cũng vậy, tìm được 1 địa chỉ uy tín đâu có phải là chuyện đơn giản đâu! ;;;;;;;;


----------



## savi1111 (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

xuantocdoo đã viết:


> E cũng thấy nhiều người khen về studio Phan Thị này lắm! Địa chỉ này gần nhà e mà, thấy mấy chị hàng xóm nhà e có rủ rê nhau cho con chụp ảnh ở đây, có chị còn chụp ảnh cả gia đình ấy ạ? Mà hình như studio này với TuArts là một ý ạ! (Chắc là mn có biết đến TuArts này chứ ạ?)


Tú Art này thì e có biết địa chỉ ở chỗ 17 Đại Cồ Việt đúng không ạ? E nhớ là hình như gần đây đang hot với bộ ảnh "Tuyệt Tình Cốc" đúng không?     E cũng thấy có nhiều người khen về Tú Art này lắm, nếu như mà cùng là một thì chắc có thể tìn tưởng được chất lượng mn nhỉ?


----------



## savi1111 (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

heopig2012 đã viết:


> Mn tìm hiểu cẩn thận như thế này là đúng đó ạ!  Chứ như em chẳng tìm hiểu gì, thấy ở trên facebook, thế là đặt lịch đưa con đến chụp, đạo cụ thì bẩn thỉu, cũ kĩ (đến cả trang phục cũng tấp đống luôn). Chụp ảnh thì khó tính (có một bé nữa chụp cùng nhà em nữa, sợ chẳng dám chụp). Chẳng lẽ đặt tiền để chụp lại bỏ về thì đúng là chẳng ra sao. Nên cứ cố gắng chụp, xong rồi bây giờ cứ thấy tiếc vì không tìm hiểu kĩ càng


Đấy chụp cho trẻ con mà như vậy thì đúng là cẩu thả hết mức, cái này đặt lợi nhuận lên đầu, chứ không phải là đặt chất lượng rồi. Cảm ơn mn đã chia sẻ để e còn lưu ý nhé! Đúng là không nên chủ quan được. E thấy ở trên facebook và trên website của Phan Thị này ảnh đẹp lắm! Nhưng e vẫn phải cẩn thận tìm hiểu!


----------



## anhtuyet (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

Mn đến thử hỏi xem có Phan Quân hay Phan Hải ở đây không mn nhé!   Nếu có e qua xin chữ ký của "Lương Bổng" cái ạ =)) =)) =)) Dạo này đi đâu cũng Người Phán Xử, nhưng e nghĩ là của tập đoàn Phan Thị thì mn có thể yên tâm được về chất lượng đấy ) ) )


----------



## tomandjerry4 (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> Phan Thị mà mn hỏi có phải đây không ạ?
> Chị gái e mới cho cháu được 1 tuổi chụp ảnh ở đây đó! :x:x:x:x:x Về khoe cho e album đẹp dã man luôn! Chị em bảo là bên này họ cẩn thận lắm! Xong còn bảo e là sau này sinh em bé tròn tháng thì nhớ phải qua đây để làm một quyển album đấy ạ!


Bé mới có 1 tháng tuổi thì chụp cái gì mà xúi bạn đi chụp vậy! Nhỏ xíu xíu à? Mình thấy nếu có chụp thì cũng phải 1 tuổi, lúc đó bé con cũng biết nhiều hơn, nếu có chụp thì cũng sẽ đẹp hơn chứ?


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

xuantocdoo đã viết:


> E cũng thấy nhiều người khen về studio Phan Thị này lắm! Địa chỉ này gần nhà e mà, thấy mấy chị hàng xóm nhà e có rủ rê nhau cho con chụp ảnh ở đây, có chị còn chụp ảnh cả gia đình ấy ạ? Mà hình như studio này với TuArts là một ý ạ! (Chắc là mn có biết đến TuArts này chứ ạ?)


Phải nói chính xác là Phan Thị này là đơn vị thành viên thuộc “Hệ sinh thái” của TuArt Wedding bạn nhé! ;;; Chất lượng chụp ảnh của Tu art từ trước đến nay đều miễn bình luận rồi   Nên bạn thích thì cứ nhích thôi, họ cam kết chụp đến khi vượt tiêu chí Hài Lòng của Khách Hàng cơ mà. Bạn mà không hài lòng thì chụp cho đến khi nào hài lòng thì thôi.


----------



## savi1111 (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

Greenfood.hanoi đã viết:


> Phải nói chính xác là Phan Thị này là đơn vị thành viên thuộc “Hệ sinh thái” của TuArt Wedding bạn nhé! ;;; Chất lượng chụp ảnh của Tu art từ trước đến nay đều miễn bình luận rồi   Nên bạn thích thì cứ nhích thôi, họ cam kết chụp đến khi vượt tiêu chí Hài Lòng của Khách Hàng cơ mà. Bạn mà không hài lòng thì chụp cho đến khi nào hài lòng thì thôi.


Ôi dời, ai mà có thời gian nếu chụp không được lại lóc cóc đi chụp lại nữa bạn ơi!  bạn cũng biết chụp được 1 album ảnh đẹp có khi còn mất nửa ngày, hoành tráng hơn còn đến cả 1 ngày ấy chứ [-([-([-([-( Bạn đã chụp hình ở đây chưa? Nếu chụp rồi thì chia sẻ kinh nghiệm ạ! Còn không thì những thông tin này e cũng thấy trên page của họ mà.


----------



## lananh8xpub (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

tomandjerry4 đã viết:


> Bé mới có 1 tháng tuổi thì chụp cái gì mà xúi bạn đi chụp vậy! Nhỏ xíu xíu à? Mình thấy nếu có chụp thì cũng phải 1 tuổi, lúc đó bé con cũng biết nhiều hơn, nếu có chụp thì cũng sẽ đẹp hơn chứ?


Bé 1 tháng là chụp thoải mái được rồi bạn ạ!  Bạn cứ like page này mà xem, không thiếu album ảnh bé sơ sinh cho bạn luôn nhé! 
https://www.facebook.com/phanthistudio/
Có bé mới 8 ngày tuổi mà đã có một bộ album tuyệt vời rồi, e cũng thích như vậy lắm! Vì mỗi khoảnh khắc của con đều muốn được lưu lại mà.


----------



## savi1111 (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

rebecar đã viết:


> Đẹp hay không còn phụ thuộc vào con có hợp tác không mn ạ? Con mà nhát, đến lại khóc bù lu bù loa lên lại chẳng về gấp chứ còn ảnh ọt cái gì nữa :-s:-s:-s


Thế nên e mới nói là cần phải có một đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và nhiệt tình thì mới được mn ạ! Chụp ảnh cho trẻ con không phải là như người lớn, nói 1 câu là được, nếu đơn giản thế thì e chẳng mất cái công lên đây tìm hiểu làm gì.


----------



## savi1111 (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

girl2011 đã viết:


> E không có kinh nghiệm trong mảng này đâu, nhưng mn mà chụp xong thì khoe bé yêu lên cho mọi người chiêm ngưỡng với nhé! E thích xem ảnh trẻ con lắm, cứ lướt new feeds mà thấy có ảnh trẻ con là cứ ngẩn ra để ngắm không thì cũng phải lưu về máy luôn ý! :x:x:x:x:x


Mn cứ yên tâm ạ! Nếu e mà chụp được chắc chắn e phải khoe ngay, hay là mn có facebook không? Inbox cho e địa chỉ facebook của mn, e với mn kết bạn với nhau luôn  Vừa có thêm bạn mà nếu như có ảnh của bé yêu nhà e thì chắc chắn e phải đăng lên facebook để khoe mọi người.


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (12 Tháng bảy 2017)

savi1111 đã viết:


> Ôi dời, ai mà có thời gian nếu chụp không được lại lóc cóc đi chụp lại nữa bạn ơi!  bạn cũng biết chụp được 1 album ảnh đẹp có khi còn mất nửa ngày, hoành tráng hơn còn đến cả 1 ngày ấy chứ [-([-([-([-( Bạn đã chụp hình ở đây chưa? Nếu chụp rồi thì chia sẻ kinh nghiệm ạ! Còn không thì những thông tin này e cũng thấy trên page của họ mà.


Nói như vậy mà bạn không hiểu nhỉ? Phan Thị Studio này họ cam kết là vượt tiêu chí hài lòng của khách hàng. Nếu như chất lượng của họ không tốt thì làm sao mà họ dám cam kết như vậy với bác đúng không? Nói thế mà nghĩ phải chụp đi chụp lại là sao ta? Mà nếu họ có chụp ở đó, bạn có thể xem trực tiếp ở trên màn hình mà. Không thấy được thì bảo không được luôn, thế là xong.


----------



## stopinmymind (12 Tháng bảy 2017)

anhtuyet đã viết:


> Mn đến thử hỏi xem có Phan Quân hay Phan Hải ở đây không mn nhé!   Nếu có e qua xin chữ ký của "Lương Bổng" cái ạ =)) =)) =)) Dạo này đi đâu cũng Người Phán Xử, nhưng e nghĩ là của tập đoàn Phan Thị thì mn có thể yên tâm được về chất lượng đấy ) ) )


) Gặp đúng fan của "Người Phán Xử" đây rồi. Bây giờ đúng là đi đâu cũng thấy nhắc đến phim này mn nhỉ? E nói thật đình đám như vậy mà e chưa xem được tập nào đâu. Thi thoảng có cảnh nào hot hot của em Vân Điệp thì vào hóng hớt tí thôi


----------



## tomandjerry4 (12 Tháng bảy 2017)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> Bé 1 tháng là chụp thoải mái được rồi bạn ạ!  Bạn cứ like page này mà xem, không thiếu album ảnh bé sơ sinh cho bạn luôn nhé!
> Có bé mới 8 ngày tuổi mà đã có một bộ album tuyệt vời rồi, e cũng thích như vậy lắm! Vì mỗi khoảnh khắc của con đều muốn được lưu lại mà.


Nhiều ảnh các bé đáng yêu quá mn ơi! E phải like page luôn rồi, nhìn thế này có chết mê chết mệt không chứ? Nếu mà sau này sinh baby e cũng phải cho bé đến Phan Thị Studio này làm một bộ ảnh mới được. Mới 8 ngày tuổi mà như thiên thần thế này:


----------



## shift10 (12 Tháng bảy 2017)

Chụp ảnh cho bé này thì liệu có đắt không cm nhỉ? Chi phí khoảng như thế nào? E cũng muốn đi chụp ảnh cho bé mà lăn tăn chần chừ mãi chưa đi


----------



## savi1111 (12 Tháng bảy 2017)

Greenfood.hanoi đã viết:


> Nói như vậy mà bạn không hiểu nhỉ? Phan Thị Studio này họ cam kết là vượt tiêu chí hài lòng của khách hàng. Nếu như chất lượng của họ không tốt thì làm sao mà họ dám cam kết như vậy với bác đúng không? Nói thế mà nghĩ phải chụp đi chụp lại là sao ta? Mà nếu họ có chụp ở đó, bạn có thể xem trực tiếp ở trên màn hình mà. Không thấy được thì bảo không được luôn, thế là xong.


Haizz! Nhưng chưa có kinh nghiệm chụp ở đây bao giờ  Nên vẫn muốn tìm hiểu kĩ cho nó yên tâm chứ ạ! Mà ảnh cho bé vào một thời điểm nhất định để làm kỉ niệm, nhỡ chụp không được, nếu có chụp lại thì cũng qua giai đoạn đó mà  Thì cũng là cả một sự khác biệt đó.


----------



## savi1111 (12 Tháng bảy 2017)

sickendnought đã viết:


> Mình cũng chụp ảnh cho bé ở Phan Thị ở Studio này, mình chọn địa chỉ này không phải vì họ với Tú Art là một, mà mình thích cái sự nhiệt tình của nhân viên ở đây. Mình đến tham khảo các bạn tư vấn và hướng dẫn cho mình rất nhiệt tình. Dù lúc đó đông khách nhé, nhưng vẫn dành thời gian để trả lời và tư vấn cho mình. Thứ 2 là đạo cụ và trang phục được đầu tư rất kĩ lượng, đặc biệt là rất sạch sẽ (chụp ảnh cho bé cái này không chủ quan được, vì ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của bé). Nên mình phải lên trực tiếp để kiểm tra trước khi đưa ra quyết định chụp.


Có mn là người cẩn thận như thế này chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cho mình thì yên tâm quá rồi ạ! Cảm ơn mn nhiều nha :x:x:x:x:x Mn chụp theo gói hay là ntn đó ạ? Chỉ chụp ở trong studio thôi ạ?


----------



## hươnghoa (12 Tháng bảy 2017)

E chụp bằng điện thoại thôi mà còn lâu lâu mới được một bức hình ưng ý, nhìn nhiều chị có album cho con đẹp thế cũng thấy hâm mộ. Nhưng mà bé nhà e qua cái thời ẵm ngửa mất rồi  Chứ không là cũng làm 1 bộ cho nó hoành tráng.


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (20 Tháng bảy 2017)

Greelux đã viết:


> E nói thật với bác kể cả nằm trong hệ sinh thái của Tú Art như bác nói, nhưng chụp ảnh cưới và chụp ảnh cho bé hoàn toàn khác nhau nhé! Thứ nhất phải là người nhiệt tình, nỗ lực yêu nghệ thuật và đặc biệt là phải yêu trẻ thơ, có như vậy thì mới làm nên được những bức hình đẹp và ý nghĩa.


Chụp hình cho bé ở Phan Thị Studio như thế nào thì e không nói, nhưng mà e nghĩ cùng với hệ sinh thái của Tú Art thì chắc chắn là ảnh sẽ mang phong cách rất riêng, hình ảnh trong trẻo. Bên này chuyên chụp theo phong cách chơi sáng khá hay, chụp có nắng nhưng cảm giác màu vàng non rất mát và sang trọng chứ ko bị màu vàng đậm quá nhìn nóng bức; màu sắc rất tinh tế nền nã chứ không bị lòe loẹt hay đậm quá. Mà dù trời có mưa phùn, nhưng chụp ảnh lên vẫn sáng và trong vắt nhé!


----------



## anhtuyet (20 Tháng bảy 2017)

stopinmymind đã viết:


> ) Gặp đúng fan của "Người Phán Xử" đây rồi. Bây giờ đúng là đi đâu cũng thấy nhắc đến phim này mn nhỉ? E nói thật đình đám như vậy mà e chưa xem được tập nào đâu. Thi thoảng có cảnh nào hot hot của em Vân Điệp thì vào hóng hớt tí thôi


Phim hay thế mà không xem đúng là hơi bị phí đấy nha!  Lâu lắm rồi e mới thấy Việt Nam mình có phim hay như vậy (trừ phim chiếu rạp ra nhé). E ngày trước chẳng xem phim Việt bao giờ. Bây giờ cứ chờ đến ngày có phim, không bỏ tập nào luôn, hâm mộ anh Phan Hải thế không biết :x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x


----------



## VNAPharm (20 Tháng bảy 2017)

Đọc cm chia sẻ lại thấy tiếc quá! Hồi trước e sinh bé còn chưa rộ lên phong trào chụp ảnh cho bé như thế này cơ  Nên chẳng có được 1 bộ album ý nghĩa nào cho bé cả.


----------



## lananh8xpub (20 Tháng bảy 2017)

tomandjerry4 đã viết:


> Nhiều ảnh các bé đáng yêu quá mn ơi! E phải like page luôn rồi, nhìn thế này có chết mê chết mệt không chứ? Nếu mà sau này sinh baby e cũng phải cho bé đến Phan Thị Studio này làm một bộ ảnh mới được. Mới 8 ngày tuổi mà như thiên thần thế này:


Ở đây chụp ảnh cho bé cũng đẹp, mà chụp ảnh sinh nhật chị cũng thấy đẹp nhé! Nếu tham khảo thì em cứ nên tham khảo luôn đi, sau thì đỡ phải mất công tìm hiểu nhà. Nhìn ảnh gia đình như thế này e có thấy hạnh phúc không? :x:x:x


----------



## gacsach (20 Tháng bảy 2017)

Mn thế nào rồi ạ? Đã chốt được để chụp ảnh cho bé chưa? Nếu mà chụp được thì khoe ảnh lên cho mọi người tham khảo kinh nghiệm với nhé! ;;;


----------



## savi1111 (24 Tháng bảy 2017)

VNAPharm đã viết:


> Đọc cm chia sẻ lại thấy tiếc quá! Hồi trước e sinh bé còn chưa rộ lên phong trào chụp ảnh cho bé như thế này cơ  Nên chẳng có được 1 bộ album ý nghĩa nào cho bé cả.


Hồi trước thì chưa nhiều studio chuyên chụp ảnh cho bé yêu như bậy giờ mn ạ! Nên mình không để ý là cũng quên ngay ý mà. Bây giờ thì e tìm hiểu thử mà ở HN không biết bao nhiêu cái studio chuyên chụp ảnh cho bé luôn. E chỉ muốn chụp chụp và chụp thôi để có thể lưu được thật nhiều những khoảnh khắc đẹp của con. Chứ chụp ở điện thoại, chẳng may bị xóa một cái thì phiền lắm!


----------



## savi1111 (24 Tháng bảy 2017)

gacsach đã viết:


> Mn thế nào rồi ạ? Đã chốt được để chụp ảnh cho bé chưa? Nếu mà chụp được thì khoe ảnh lên cho mọi người tham khảo kinh nghiệm với nhé! ;;;


Cm nhà mình nhiều kinh nghiệm lắm! Cũng chụp ở Phan Thị Studio này nhiều, nên e chốt lịch chụp ở đây rồi.  Mấy hôm nữa ox e đi công tác về, cả nhà sẽ đi chụp luôn ạ! Chắc chắn là có ảnh thì e phải khoe lên đây cho các chị em thấy thành quả chứ ạ!


----------



## shift10 (24 Tháng bảy 2017)

rolypoly đã viết:


> E cũng chụp ảnh cho bé ở Phan Thị Studio này chị ạ!  Chị có thể lựa chọn theo từng album khác nhau mà, có chụp trong studio và cả chụp ngoại cảnh nữa. Theo như cá nhân e thì e thấy ở Phan Thị này giá cao hơn so với những studio mà chuyên chụp ảnh gia đình, ảnh cho bé khác. Nhưng bù lại thì mình thấy rất ưng, từ thái độ nhân viên, ekip chụp, trang phục, phụ kiện, album và ảnh phóng. Photoshop rất nhẹ nhàng, nên vẫn toát lên được nét hồn nhiên, đáng yêu của bé. Họ còn làm theo đúng yêu cầu nước ảnh của mình (Cái này mình thường thấy là những studio khác không có). Họ pts thế nào thì mình cũng chỉ biết có như vậy thôi!


Nếu như mà giá cao hơn những nơi khác, nhưng mà chất lượng ảnh được như em nói thì chị cũng khá là ok.  Nếu như chị mà qua trực tiếp studio này, muốn xem một album thật của khách chứ không phải ảnh trên fanpage hay là website thì có được không nhỉ?


----------

